# 170"+ 8 pointers



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

Not me i thought i seen a 150+ 8 but i killed him and he went 141


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

My friend shot one that went 171. It's insanely enormous. I don't have any pics buts it's truly a one in a million deer. 

It had mass like my forearm, 58 inches if I remember. like 23inch main beams, spread was 24. 6 inch g1's, 10 inch g2's. 6 inch 3's


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

I have an old picture of an 8 that nets 171. Killed in Kentucky in 1982. Had close to a 30 inch spread and huge mass. If I can find it I'll post it.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

Google "Minnesota 8 point poached".. that one grossed 190.


----------



## Grifter (Jan 7, 2009)

It takes a lot for an 8 point to hit 170!!!

This is a mainframe 8 which was poached in MN and grossed 192 B&C. 


I killed this mainframe 8 and it grossed 157 2/8. He has 27 inch beams, 10.5 inch G2s and is 22.5 inches inside. So again, it takes a lot for an 8 point to gross over 170!


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

I`ll try to help a little. The first one is a 157" main frame, the second is 165", and the third is right at 160 with a 24 2/8" inside spread.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

hunting170 said:


> I`ll try to help a little. The first one is a 157" main frame, the second is 165", and the third is right at 160 with a 24 2/8" inside spread.


Some studs. Didn't you say Dan Perez shot a giant 8 near you years ago?


----------



## ONbuckhunter (Oct 17, 2010)

I love big 8s. Honestly Id take a 160 8 pointer over a 170 plus 12. Mind you I will bet my house on the fact I will never have that problem. lol. I shot a 140 rifle a ways back and it netted 137. A 150 makes it look small. It takes so much to have an 8 score high. Some studs posted on here already. That poached buck is insane.


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Ya that buck is huge!!


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

My buddy's Dad is a bean farmer. He found this big 8 pt. dead his field one morning a few years ago. No signs of being shot by anything. I video taped him with it in the field where he found it. Since he's not a hunter he donated it to CBM (Commerative Bucks of Michigan) and they display it at every show they go to. It scored 171". Unfortunately the LG2 is obscured by the leg of the black bear.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> Some studs. Didn't you say Dan Perez shot a giant 8 near you years ago?


I`m not sure where he killed it, but it had 20" G-2s. Shot it in the fall, found it in the spring.


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

I used to get North American Whitetail mag and this guy's from Mississippi shot a giant tall massive eight but can't come up w pic from google. Don't remember if it was gun or bow or the guys name. It had a beautiful dark rack though


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

dupe post


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

hunting170 said:


> I`m not sure where he killed it, but it had 20" G-2s. Shot it in the fall, found it in the spring.


That's right, those 2's are just unreal


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

I met a guy hunting a public piece and he showed me a pic of his 170+ eight. Thing was a beast.


----------



## kslineman (Jun 27, 2015)

Don't have a pic but I was after one in 2009. Rifle hunter shot it out of His stationary Chevy blind where he sat and smoked waiting on deer. It's a shame he went out like he did. Incredible mass ,11 6/8 " brows that stood out big time obviously. They matched his g2s as far as height above his bases. I actually guessed him at 150 and I got to see him several times throughout the year. The mass made his tine length look shorter than it was. He grossed 173 with a 4 " split off his brow making him a 9 pt. sorry don't have pics


----------



## burns_312 (Sep 27, 2007)

I just got this picture today. Note I do not know the guy in the photo but have verified with a couple of sources that it was shot today.


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

hunting170 said:


> I`m not sure where he killed it, but it had 20" G-2s. Shot it in the fall, found it in the spring.


Probably "center punched it" that's why he didn't find it until the spring.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

burns_312 said:


> I just got this picture today. Note I do not know the guy in the photo but have verified with a couple of sources that it was shot today.


That was shot in kansas today. Heard 189


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> Probably "center punched it" that's why he didn't find it until the spring.


If I remember correctly.......it died in a deep, narrow, ravine that he had jumped over a few times while looking for it in the fall. He just happened to see it in there when he was shed hunting.


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

hunting170 said:


> If I remember correctly.......it died in a deep, narrow, ravine that he had jumped over a few times while looking for it in the fall. He just happened to see it in there when he was shed hunting.


I was actually joking. In one of his WP episodes he advocated for "center punch" deer instead of aiming behind the shoulder. I just wonder if he shot this one that way and it caused him to lose the deer.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

The angle of the picture isn't the best, but the white rack below is an 8 that has been hanging in my dad's garage for the last 25 years. A farmer found it and asked if my dad wanted it. It was still in velvet when it died, hence the white rack.

Scores right at 160.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

This is my father in laws buck. I measured him in the mid 160s as an 8 point.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

This one should do it. Buddy chased him that year but never killed him. The following year slightly smaller and a 9pt. He doesn't know what happened to him after that.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> I was actually joking. In one of his WP episodes he advocated for "center punch" deer instead of aiming behind the shoulder. I just wonder if he shot this one that way and it caused him to lose the deer.


Yeah I remember that show. I`m pretty sure there was a popular thread on here about that too.


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Liv4Rut said:


> This one should do it. Buddy chased him that year but never killed him. The following year slightly smaller and a 9pt. He doesn't know what happened to him after that.
> 
> View attachment 3238826


Remove the headgear and age that buck and he would get a pass by me and those I hunt with! Truly amazing animal there, and I understand it is likely late season with snow on ground but that is still a giant!


----------



## SpyderMonkey (Jan 3, 2014)

My buddy shot one that he claims went 162 back in 2009 I believe, maybe 2008. Southern Iowa. It is the lower left mount


----------



## Burgmane (Oct 14, 2014)

I've killed 5 or 6 eight pointers like that but don't have any pics. Measured em all with my trusty AT tape measure. Pretty good bucks but I'm holding out for bigger this year.


----------



## MNDan (Nov 24, 2004)

I shot this guy a long time ago - 140" and I am very happy to have him on my wall! Beautiful buck...


----------



## Czabs24 (Sep 5, 2015)

Unofficial Gross Score: 164 3/8"


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

It takes a LOTTA 8pt to make 170.....

Hell a PnY 8pt is a dam nice buck!


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

Found that Mississippi buck. Type in Charlie Wilson II braggingpost. Unbelievable! The one I saw was just as massive and probably not as wide but I'd say definitely over 160 from my brief look.

Nice buck Grifter!

Liv4rut---holy shnikees! No sheds?


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

What did Dan Perez's buck score? Even with the short brows it looks well over 170. I can't imagine if it had 8-10" brows...


----------



## tombstone01 (Oct 26, 2006)

he was actually a 9.

Found dead and scored my MS State Biologist and netted 163 as an 8


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Not 170 but a nice eight.


----------



## dwdwdwdw (Jun 14, 2015)

Gross 192 and nets 183" the article said.


----------



## Lcp3557 (Nov 12, 2014)

Big 8 Killed in Union County Kentucky 1982. I was lucky enough to put my hands on this deer.
It scored 171 4/8.... has a 28 inch inside spread.... 30 inch main beams.... and held the state record from 1982 - 1985. Up until just a few years ago it was one of the only true eight pointers to crack the B&C books from Kentucky.


----------



## Browning_270 (Mar 30, 2009)

stcks&strngs said:


> Remove the headgear and age that buck and he would get a pass by me and those I hunt with! Truly amazing animal there, and I understand it is likely late season with snow on ground but that is still a giant![
> 
> Cmon man..


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

My nephew has a 172 net 8pt, killed it in 96' or 97'. I would have to ask if i can post a pic. I now lease the property, :becky:


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

This one is probably my favorite 8s because of the mass all the way out and the symmetry. Shot in Ohio in 2011 and is in the 170's.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

hdrking2003 said:


> This one is probably my favorite 8s because of the mass all the way out and the symmetry. Shot in Ohio in 2011 and is in the 170's.
> 
> View attachment 3243282


Hands down my favorite deer of all time!!


----------



## KSdeerhuntr (Jul 18, 2006)

Shot this guy in '10. He grossed right at 170.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Liv4Rut said:


> This one should do it. Buddy chased him that year but never killed him. The following year slightly smaller and a 9pt. He doesn't know what happened to him after that.
> 
> View attachment 3238826


One of my favorites on here. No idea how his neck is not bigger.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

PY Bucks said:


> One of my favorites on here. No idea how his neck is not bigger.


 I suspect it was bigger a month earlier. 
Photo taken post rut; probably losing weight well into winter, perhaps?


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

Lcp3557 said:


> View attachment 3242994
> 
> Big 8 Killed in Union County Kentucky 1982. I was lucky enough to put my hands on this deer.
> It scored 171 4/8.... has a 28 inch inside spread.... 30 inch main beams.... and held the state record from 1982 - 1985. Up until just a few years ago it was one of the only true eight pointers to crack the B&C books from Kentucky.


Yep that's the one I was talking about. It's even more unbelievable in person.


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

Maybe Carp Commander can post a couple pictures for me?


----------



## redneck_pf (Aug 27, 2009)

Saw this on Facebook a few minutes ago. Looks to be a main frame 8 with a couple extra. Supposedly a new Georgia record.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

KRONIIK said:


> I suspect it was bigger a month earlier.
> Photo taken post rut; probably losing weight well into winter, perhaps?


Just meant because of the size of head gear.


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Browning_270 said:


> Cmon man..


Not sure what you are arguing here? Giant headgear with an average body size in which I attributed to being late in the season, if you think different that is great. Lets here more of your opinion besides c'mon man. We could argue why the bottom of all four legs of the deer is cut off but that is not the purpose of this thread. It is to give credit to awesome main frame 8's which we have all accomplished with the exception of your post.


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

A friend of mine shot one that went 164" two years ago. I will see if I can find a picture


----------



## Timber_Doodle (Jun 6, 2009)

The hermansen buck taken in Wisconsin had the added bonus of being a giant 4x4 with 2drop tines. I believe it went 191 gross, 180 net typical.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1922712


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

^^^^^ minus the drops that looks like the one I saw. But with kickers.


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

KSdeerhuntr said:


> Shot this guy in '10. He grossed right at 170.
> View attachment 3243530


Whereabouts in our great state did you get that big, beautiful chocolate racked bruiser of an 8?


----------



## KSdeerhuntr (Jul 18, 2006)

South Central kansas. Shot him at five yards on the ground in a Milo field!


----------



## KSdeerhuntr (Jul 18, 2006)

bsstalker said:


> Whereabouts in our great state did you get that big, beautiful chocolate racked bruiser of an 8?


 south central Kansas. Shot him at five yards on the ground in a Milo field!


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

hdrking2003 said:


> This one is probably my favorite 8s because of the mass all the way out and the symmetry. Shot in Ohio in 2011 and is in the 170's.
> 
> View attachment 3243282


I was hoping someone would post this one. I remember seeing it back when it was killed and he is still just as incredible as i remember him.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

stcks&strngs said:


> Not sure what you are arguing here? Giant headgear with an average body size in which I attributed to being late in the season, if you think different that is great. Lets here more of your opinion besides c'mon man. We could argue why the bottom of all four legs of the deer is cut off but that is not the purpose of this thread. It is to give credit to awesome main frame 8's which we have all accomplished with the exception of your post.


I think he was calling your BS about you and your friends passing that deer because of a small body?


----------



## TRex18 (Oct 3, 2013)

Are some of these 9pts? Just asking......or are we talking Main Frame 8....cause....
In PA you say.....I shot a 9pt.....it has 5 on the left ....4 on the right
On AT some of these are .....9pts.....but its a main frame 8, with an extra G4 on the left....I get confused....

These are some hammers by the way!!! Congrats to all these studs....
Didn't the world record 8pt get killed a year or two ago...in the 180s?


----------



## Browning_270 (Mar 30, 2009)

Matt Musto said:


> I think he was calling your BS about you and your friends passing that deer because of a small body?


Yes this is what i was getting at. Im sure you have some giants under your belt, but you saying you would pass that buck is just ridiculous. Why even hunt if you get to that point? He wouldnt do it for you since his body is smaller looking and you think he is a younger deer? He said the next year he was actually smaller im assuming because of age, but you and your buddies would pass him. Thats all im saying. Not trying to be a dick, but you saying you would pass one off the biggest 8's in this thread is getting carried away


----------



## trophyhunter11 (Aug 29, 2012)

157 inch 8 point i killed. In the 2nd pic that is him beside a 151 inch 10 pt. This pic just shows how impressive his frame is.


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Browning_270 said:


> Yes this is what i was getting at. Im sure you have some giants under your belt, but you saying you would pass that buck is just ridiculous. Why even hunt if you get to that point? He wouldnt do it for you since his body is smaller looking and you think he is a younger deer? He said the next year he was actually smaller im assuming because of age, but you and your buddies would pass him. Thats all im saying. Not trying to be a dick, but you saying you would pass one off the biggest 8's in this thread is getting carried away


So you and Matt either missed or completely disregarded the first words in my post which were "remove the headgear". Of course nobody in their right mind would pass on that deer. It does not appear to be 4.5+ years old in that picture is all I am saying, from another angle it may look 300lbs on the hoof. It amazes me that people continue to read and comprehend only what they want to hear.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Some studs. Didn't you say Dan Perez shot a giant 8 near you years ago?


yes....i had my hands on it in his basement. its absurd


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

trophyhunter11 said:


> 157 inch 8 point i killed. In the 2nd pic that is him beside a 151 inch 10 pt. This pic just shows how impressive his frame is.
> View attachment 3247450
> 
> View attachment 3247474


great buck! that picture really gives some perspective to how large a giant 8 pointer really is.


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

Heres one from Ohio thats still alive as far as I know. 'Flathead' and I know where this stud lives...and no we aint tellin. Prrrrretty sure he'll gross a tad over 170. He's growing some stickers and kickers, but still a mainframe 8. Not high fenced-he's free to roam where he wants. These are from 2 different years.









Im not one to post cam pics of bucks on here, but we've been sitting on these for awhile. Ive been chomping at the bit to post these, but I didnt want to without 'Flatheads' blessing. Enjoy


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

PY Bucks said:


> Just meant because of the size of head gear.


 No, I hear you.
He certainly does have a neck that looks kinda thin for everything else about him.

Great pics Guys- keep 'em coming.
I love big Eights almost as much as big Sixes!


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

^^^Jiminey tits!! 

Trex18---mainframe 8s or 9s, clean or trashy!

Nice pics keep em coming!


----------



## Browning_270 (Mar 30, 2009)

stcks&strngs said:


> So you and Matt either missed or completely disregarded the first words in my post which were "remove the headgear". Of course nobody in their right mind would pass on that deer. It does not appear to be 4.5+ years old in that picture is all I am saying, from another angle it may look 300lbs on the hoof. It amazes me that people continue to read and comprehend only what they want to hear.


I gotcha now wasnt picking up what you were putting down.. No big deal man lets continue on with the giant 8's


----------



## baglicker1 (Aug 23, 2010)

My 2012 bow kill from Illinois. Gross of 176 3/8. net 170


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

baglicker1 said:


> View attachment 3252882
> 
> 
> 
> My 2012 bow kill from Illinois. Gross of 176 3/8. net 170


Wow what a perfect buck!!!


----------



## 2506Rem (May 3, 2004)

Ya, that is amazing, any side pics ?


----------



## baglicker1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I really don't have a good side pic. I will have to take one. This pic shows his awesome mass


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

This thread is unbelievable.. thanks for sharing!


----------



## baglicker1 (Aug 23, 2010)

One more. Just for fun


----------



## County (Nov 4, 2011)

2005 Illinois buck grossed 176


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Czabs24 said:


> View attachment 3239522
> 
> 
> Unofficial Gross Score: 164 3/8"


Is that yours/you? That was a heck of a hunt, I remember being soo relieved for you when you found him on the Whiteknuckle video. Tracking in that mess seemed tretorous!


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

Never got to lay my hands on this one. I'm not sure what he would have scored but he was impressive. I didn't ever hear of anyone killing him...


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

This is a guy I know that hunts half a mile from my farm rumors go that the buck spent some time on part of my farm at some point in his life but that another neighbor talking.


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

Absolute Bruisers!

So maybe they are more common than I thought!?!?


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

trophyhunter11 said:


> 157 inch 8 point i killed. In the 2nd pic that is him beside a 151 inch 10 pt. This pic just shows how impressive his frame is.
> View attachment 3247450
> 
> View attachment 3247474


Where you kill that nice one at?


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Huge deer


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

There are giant bucks posted on this thread. 
I suspect a clean 8pt netting 170 is more rare than a 200" plus gross buck. I've killed a couple bucks with very big 4x4 frames yet they did not have enough antler to get 170 on their main frame. They've also had junk to go along with their big frame taking them out of the 170" 8pt equation.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Sask, a 170 " 8 point is ginormous. I've handled some big antlers over the years at all the different hunting shows. I haven't actually ever held that big of an 8 pointer yet.


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't think some of the bucks on this thread are truely 170


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

jeff25 said:


> I don't think some of the bucks on this thread are truely 170


Same here.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

baglicker1 said:


> View attachment 3253122
> View attachment 3253122
> 
> 
> I really don't have a good side pic. I will have to take one. This pic shows his awesome mass


:mg:


----------



## dwdwdwdw (Jun 14, 2015)

saskguy said:


> There are giant bucks posted on this thread.
> I suspect a clean 8pt netting 170 is more rare than a 200" plus gross buck. I've killed a couple bucks with very big 4x4 frames yet they did not have enough antler to get 170 on their main frame. They've also had junk to go along with their big frame taking them out of the 170" 8pt equation.


At the time of the article, which was in 2012, since 1830 only 36 8s had been registered in B&C. 
Phenomenal animals being posted in this thread.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> This is a guy I know that hunts half a mile from my farm rumors go that the buck spent some time on part of my farm at some point in his life but that another neighbor talking.
> View attachment 3253586


That's gotta be the biggest set of brows I've ever seen. OMG


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

baglicker1 said:


> View attachment 3252882
> 
> 
> 
> My 2012 bow kill from Illinois. Gross of 176 3/8. net 170


WOW!!! To me, that is the perfect big buck. Giant mass, perfect frame. Incredible!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Ned250 said:


> That's gotta be the biggest set of brows I've ever seen. OMG


Yep. Definitely once in a lifetime material. The hunter is a super nice guy from Jacksonville Florida. I chatted with him a bit this year and he told me the story of the hunt. He missed him on the first shot then put an arrow through some brush and was able to sneak it by.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

baglicker1 said:


> View attachment 3252882
> 
> 
> 
> My 2012 bow kill from Illinois. Gross of 176 3/8. net 170


I don`t see 6" of deductions on that one.


----------



## baglicker1 (Aug 23, 2010)

There are some incredible deer on here. I love big 8 points


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

jeff25 said:


> I don't think some of the bucks on this thread are truely 170


who cares, loving this thread...


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

jeff25 said:


> I don't think some of the bucks on this thread are truely 170


Correct, some aren't but they have stated the scores of killed ones.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

I love a big main frame 8, love them!!! If they throw some trash, even better.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Is that seriously a chopped off head? I may throw up in my mouth.ukey:


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

saskguy said:


> There are giant bucks posted on this thread.
> I suspect a clean 8pt netting 170 is more rare than a 200" plus gross buck. I've killed a couple bucks with very big 4x4 frames yet they did not have enough antler to get 170 on their main frame. They've also had junk to go along with their big frame taking them out of the 170" 8pt equation.


Were those scored as NT? Pics ☺


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> Were those scored as NT?


Yes, scored as non typs. 
Muzzleloader kills so not welcome here. lol


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Timber_Doodle said:


> The hermansen buck taken in Wisconsin had the added bonus of being a giant 4x4 with 2drop tines. I believe it went 191 gross, 180 net typical.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1922712
> View attachment 3246674


Um...only 11" of deductions.?


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

saskguy said:


> Is that seriously a chopped off head? I may throw up in my mouth.ukey:


I thought the same thing...no cape!


----------



## Timber_Doodle (Jun 6, 2009)

I always had wondered about that given the length of the drops. Here's a score sheet I found online for it. 30" beams. 15" G2s. ~40" of mass. 17" in drops. The sheet has it at 194" nt. All that I know is it is huge...


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Taken in Clarion County Pa last week. No offical score yet .


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

Got a pic of the thread starter! What you guys think?


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Great looking deer you have there stalker! He'll go in the 160s!

My friend the late John Collins had a 4x4 that had 4 tines over 15 inches. To this day I believe it is the largest 4x4.
I have a Canadian friend that has fresh sheds off a 4x4 that if you gave him a 20 in spread he would gross 192", huge mass "over 7"", 30 in beams, 15 3/4 g2s, 13 3/4 g3s. Has a small drop and a sticker point.


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

^^^would love to see pics of those! Those sheds from this season? The bigguns drop that early in da nort woods?


----------



## Mathews523 (Jul 23, 2013)

saskguy said:


> Is that seriously a chopped off head? I may throw up in my mouth.ukey:










Similar to this deer. I think I saved this pic from AT at some point.


----------



## Mathews523 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hell, it is the same deer. Lol!


----------



## watasha (Apr 11, 2013)

. He missed him on the first shot then put an arrow through some brush and was able to sneak it by.[/QUOTE]

i just aint that lucky or good either


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Since guys are posting 9 pointers I'll post one I watched follow a doe just out of range.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

South Texas brush country big 8. Scored 182"


----------



## Victory357 (Oct 21, 2012)

goodness ...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dustoffer said:


> South Texas brush country big 8. Scored 182"


Low fence?


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

'98, had a shot at a monster 8 that ran between my neighbors and a patch of land I had permission on. Decided to sleep in a bit on Christmas morning and when I got to my stand, he walked by at 20 yards while I was climbing my tree.....that was my last shot at him. My neighbor shot him a few weeks later during the late season, green scored 175. The mount now hangs in his house as a reminder....shouldn't have slept in that day.


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

draw29 said:


> Taken in Clarion County Pa last week. No offical score yet .


Didn't you already post this saying your buddy shot it and it was scored in the 220s?


----------



## DanBlacksher (Jan 21, 2007)

got to chase this deer last year in ohio but no luck. 17 1/2 G2's not sure the score but the sheds did not even look real to me, but they were!


----------



## crakdanok (Sep 4, 2005)

APAsuphan said:


> That was shot in kansas today. Heard 189


 surely he didnt cut its throat


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

snoman4 said:


> Since guys are posting 9 pointers I'll post one I watched follow a doe just out of range.


That looks like a ten with a crab claw. Still very nice! I am now a sucker for racks that hook way up at the end!


----------



## hilfigergrant (Mar 10, 2006)

My friday the 13th buck didnt net over 170 as an 8 pt but close!


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Was at the ATA show this year and saw this monster there, guy said it is the replica of the original and the original never leaves the house.... He told me it netted in the low 190's


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

^wow


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

This has become one of my all-time favorite threads.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Low fence?


I don't know which ranch it was shot on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

bsstalker said:


> Got a pic of the thread starter! What you guys think?


I'll tell you what I think...I hope he keeps moving in the daylight and you get a shot at him! 

I don't see 170, right side weakness will hurt score, but could just be the pic too. No matter, hope u get him. I hear or read about guys nonchalantly saying they passed a 140 8 pointer. Not that some don't, but most are blowing smoke out their own butt and have no idea just how good a deer a 140 is. Love some of these giants in this thread. I had a true 150+ under me less than a month ago and never got a shot. Still in depression over it. Hunting170 was in the stand with me. He had a camera in his hand and I think was just as down about the no shot as me.


----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)

legion_archery said:


> Was at the ATA show this year and saw this monster there, guy said it is the replica of the original and the original never leaves the house.... He told me it netted in the low 190's


Wouldn't that be the 8 point WR if it netted over 190? I've never seen or heard of this particular deer. Do you know what state?


----------



## kyduck (May 30, 2011)

SamPotter said:


> Wouldn't that be the 8 point WR if it netted over 190? I've never seen or heard of this particular deer. Do you know what state?


That is some crazy mass, but with that tine length I would really doubt 190's net...Still a freaking stud!


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

The pic doesn't show how long the tines and beams are... The beams where 25+ inches long!!!

And yes the guy said it is the world record 8pt


----------



## kyduck (May 30, 2011)

legion_archery said:


> The pic doesn't show how long the tines and beams are... The beams where 25+ inches long!!!
> 
> And yes the guy said it is the world record 8pt


Quick internet search only shows two 8 points that are top in BC score and they are both 180's net....neither are this deer. One was poached in minnesota and the other was an illinois deer. Love to hear about this one though.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

kyduck said:


> Quick internet search only shows two 8 points that are top in BC score and they are both 180's net....neither are this deer. One was poached in minnesota and the other was an illinois deer. Love to hear about this one though.


I don't remember exactly what the guy told us (it was a year ago) I think he said it was killed in 2013 but I cannot remember what state


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Some great deer.


----------



## Point-N-Shoot (Oct 25, 2015)

legion_archery said:


> Was at the ATA show this year and saw this monster there, guy said it is the replica of the original and the original never leaves the house.... He told me it netted in the low 190's






If this buck had a matching 5th point on each side would it be the WR?


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Point-N-Shoot said:


> If this buck had a matching 5th point on each side would it be the WR?


If it was a symmetrical 10pt it would be very close


----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)

legion_archery said:


> If it was a symmetrical 10pt it would be very close


That's assuming it was shot with a bow too. Just because it was at ATA doesn't guarantee that. Other wise, G4s would have to be over 10".


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

SamPotter said:


> That's assuming it was shot with a bow too. Just because it was at ATA doesn't guarantee that. Other wise, G4s would have to be over 10".


I think it was a bow kill but I really don't remember


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

idk score but my favorite all time 8


----------



## Point-N-Shoot (Oct 25, 2015)

Mike318 said:


> View attachment 3388866
> 
> 
> 
> idk score but my favorite all time 8





Ever get this brute?


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

Point-N-Shoot said:


> Ever get this brute?


dude I wish. but heres a few more pics of him over a few years.


----------



## Grifter (Jan 7, 2009)

Chased this one for a couple of years. He was killed by the neighbor and grossed a little over 164. Mass was incredible with 7" bases. The year before he was killed I had him at 10 yards but it was during the 4 day T-Zone hunt in WI and you could only shoot does. 


This was him the year before along with his shed.


----------



## rkwilson (May 24, 2009)

Here's my 9 if you can overlook the G4


----------



## brandon170 (Jul 5, 2010)

This thread is loaded with monster deer. Like said above it takes a hell of a 8 to break 140. I couldn't even imagine seeing a 8 pushing 170


----------



## Headhunter43 (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris Parrish Kansas buck


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Headhunter43 said:


> View attachment 3420338
> Chris Parrish Kansas buck


That thing is giant...wish he would of not long armed the photo


----------



## LBL Forest (Apr 15, 2015)

Great bucks.


----------



## finelyshedded (May 14, 2010)

I was blessed with this great 8 last fall on Nov. 5th a little after 4pm. He was hitting scrapes and just thrashed a overhanging honeysuckle bush at 33 yards and came in to within 13 yards after a few grunts with a sizable amount of honeysuckle still hanging in between each side of his rack.
I found his right side shed from the year before the previous March approximately 400-500 yards from where I arrowed him.









His g2's measured over 13 and 14 inches and his main beams taped over 28 and 29 inches. He grossed 164 7/8. I'll probably never see another "clean" 8 this size in the wild ever again! That's how rare a 160 class 8's are let alone 170 and up!

Congrats to those who have accomplished it! More rare than 200" non-typ. IMO.


----------



## tbarile (Aug 28, 2009)

Point-N-Shoot said:


> If this buck had a matching 5th point on each side would it be the WR?


Isn't this the buck from the "luck buck" mineral??


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

tbarile said:


> Isn't this the buck from the "luck buck" mineral??


----------



## tbarile (Aug 28, 2009)

Here is a better pic and it sure looks like him. I had my hands on that rack back in 2002 at a local hunting expo in Northern Indiana. Lucky buck was there just getting started.


----------



## finelyshedded (May 14, 2010)

tbarile said:


> View attachment 3422586
> 
> 
> Here is a better pic and it sure looks like him. I had my hands on that rack back in 2002 at a local hunting expo in Northern Indiana. Lucky buck was there just getting started.


I remember seeing this pic in NAW when he killed him and saw it at the Ohio D&T EXPO the year or two after that. Ginormous!!!!!


----------



## tbarile (Aug 28, 2009)

SamPotter said:


> Wouldn't that be the 8 point WR if it netted over 190? I've never seen or heard of this particular deer. Do you know what state?


Definitely the Lucky Buck. scored 180 3/8 and was shot in michigan. it was tied for the world record as an 8pt but not sure if he still holds it.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Not close to 170 but he's still an awesome 8 for these parts. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

This 8 is being hunted right now.


----------



## WBogle (Sep 17, 2014)

ttt


----------



## bassmasterjk (Nov 29, 2015)

Wow, some monster 8's. So cool to see how big some can truly get! I shot a 150" 8 this year, 13" G2's by far my biggest 8 I've even seen. I could not imagine seeing a 170" typical 8


----------



## hubail (Dec 31, 2014)

This thread is great!


----------



## QSA01 (Apr 28, 2016)

hunting170 said:


> I`m not sure where he killed it, but it had 20" G-2s. Shot it in the fall, found it in the spring.


THAT is insane!!! Wow!


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

A 170" 8 is my dream deer.


I had a 150++ cruising around at 70 yards from my stand. He was a little narrower for one that size but had huge mass and his 2s and 3s were tall. 

I ended up shooting a big framed 8 that doesnt score great. He is 21" wide with 24" beams but has a broke brow and some damage in velvet. At the end of the day I couldnt pass him up.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

my 8 shot Nov 10th this year way short of 170 but very clean only 1" deductions 153





























170 is really big for an 8, doubt anyone one hunter ever killed 2


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Point-N-Shoot said:


> If this buck had a matching 5th point on each side would it be the WR?


I think that  this may be the Bulliner Buck from MI. It was touted as the worlds largest 8 for years.

http://www.american-hunter.com/monster-bucks-gallery/vic-bulliners-monster-bc-michigan-buck

I still remember the original story when it came out. He had 20 minute stare down with the buck before he could get a shot off. Then for some reason he couldn't eat his breakfast at the cafe that morning, because his stomach was in knots.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

legion_archery said:


> Was at the ATA show this year and saw this monster there, guy said it is the replica of the original and the original never leaves the house.... He told me it netted in the low 190's


See my post above. Pretty sure this is the Bulliner buck.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Another info packed article on 8's. Looks like Bulliners was a world record, and MAYBE it has been beaten.

http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/trophy-bucks/potential-world-record-eight-point-buck/


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

bigbucks170 said:


> my 8 shot Nov 10th this year way short of 170 but very clean only 1" deductions 153
> 
> View attachment 5236153
> View attachment 5236161
> ...


Wow great buck. Congrars! Did you shoot him frontal or is that exit? 
I have always wanted a 150" 8 pointer. Last year I shot a 160" 10 pointer. When I first seen him I didn't see the G4's. I told my brother in law I just had a 150" 8 skirt me. That afternoon he came by at 40 and the rest is history. His G 4's were 10"


----------



## ChasinTails27 (Nov 7, 2016)

These are some absolute giants!!


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's a buck that was killed on my farm back in 2004. It went 169 and change. He had a 29 inch beam and the other was broke off at 24.5. It was one of those situations where my uncle had asked if his buddy come over for gun season. We said ok not thinking much of it. Opening day the guy shoots this buck and puts it in his truck and drives home never to be seen again. I barely got a tape on it before he left. Some time later my uncle and him had a falling out and no longer speak. Lesson learned

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

I took a frontal shot at 20 yards felt very confident at that distance but should have waited I thought he was going to turn and leave but he was going to come right to my tree where the Doe was 
I was scare she was going to bust me so I released...


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Grifter said:


> It takes a lot for an 8 point to hit 170!!!
> 
> This is a mainframe 8 which was poached in MN and grossed 192 B&C.
> 
> ...


Phenomenal buck


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

bigbucks170 said:


> I took a frontal shot at 20 yards felt very confident at that distance but should have waited I thought he was going to turn and leave but he was going to come right to my tree where the Doe was
> I was scare she was going to bust me so I released...


Front also are very effective in the right circumstances. I took one once. He went 25 yards and blood everywhere. Great shot placement and great buck.


----------



## sham20 (Mar 3, 2006)

Not 170" but the closest I have come with a 8pt coming in at 161".


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

This deer is big but still probably not 170


----------



## Fryar3401 (Jul 9, 2016)

These are all awesome bucks!!!


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Buddy's son got this last year in gun season. Grossed 174". Couple stickers kept him from netting B&C. Had 31.5" of G2's.


----------



## CritterBuster (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow...... Off the charts


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Fulldraw1972 said:


> Wow great buck. Congrars! Did you shoot him frontal or is that exit?
> I have always wanted a 150" 8 pointer. Last year I shot a 160" 10 pointer. When I first seen him I didn't see the G4's. I told my brother in law I just had a 150" 8 skirt me. That afternoon he came by at 40 and the rest is history. His G 4's were 10"


10" 4s and only scored 160?


----------



## finelyshedded (May 14, 2010)

PY Bucks said:


> 10" 4s and only scored 160?


My guess is he meant the g3's were 10". Great deer nonetheless!

The young boys 174 gross 8 is huge too! Lots of great deer in this thread!


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Incredible !!! my jaw has dropped many times ..its amazing


----------



## Split_G3 (Sep 12, 2006)

I thought my 2016 bow kill would do it with just a shade over 40 inches of mass but he still missed by 6 inches. He reached 170 last year as just a 7 point tho with nearly 45 inches of mass, longer tines and given 18 inch spread.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Split_G3 said:


> I thought my 2016 bow kill would do it with just a shade over 40 inches of mass but he still missed by 6 inches. He reached 170 last year as just a 7 point tho with nearly 45 inches of mass, longer tines and given 18 inch spread.
> 
> View attachment 5243489
> 
> View attachment 5243497


WOW! [emoji15]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

^love the mass all the way out!


----------



## woodmaster0462 (Jun 28, 2016)

thwackaddict said:


> See my post above. Pretty sure this is the Bulliner buck.


I dont see 190s


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Split_G3 said:


> I thought my 2016 bow kill would do it with just a shade over 40 inches of mass but he still missed by 6 inches. He reached 170 last year as just a 7 point tho with nearly 45 inches of mass, longer tines and given 18 inch spread.


Awesome buck - congrats!

That's crazy he had that much more mass and scored higher the year prior even w/ one less tine. Did you find the sheds or neighbor heresay?


----------



## Split_G3 (Sep 12, 2006)

sticknstring33 said:


> Awesome buck - congrats!
> 
> That's crazy he had that much more mass and scored higher the year prior even w/ one less tine. Did you find the sheds or neighbor heresay?


Yes sir I have his sheds from last year and his 3 year old left side as well. He was 7 this year and this year made 4 years of history with him. Here are some pics of his sheds from last year with a trail cam pic of him as well. It's hard to do the sheds justice with the pics. I have over 250 sheds I've found over the years and some big ones to boot but these are without a doubt the most impressive set in my collection and last year as the big 7 he was the most impressive whitetail I have ever personally seen on the hoof and that includes some bigger bucks inches wise. Just the 7 point frame scored 171 even, altogether with the couple extra points it was 178 which is unheard of for a 7 point mainframe. I passed him twice last year but not because I wanted too, I was forced too. Had him at 26 yards November 1st and 30 yards November 19th but each time I got to full draw he just never gave me the right angle that I needed and I just wasn't gonna risk it. It paid off tho, as I had him figured to a T this year and was fortunate enough to take him on my first sit of the season this year.


----------



## gritsnfishin1 (Jun 29, 2012)

That's a ton of mass. Dang!


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

So... youre saying those 3x4 sheds score 170???? No... That is a GIANT... but not 170.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Ya would love to see the #s on that 3x4. Great mass and character.


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

This one is from NJ years ago, reportedly grossed 188 and netted 180. 



There was another killed this year, basic 4x4 frame with a few kickers that grossed in the 170's and weighed 242+ dressed...heaviest deer ever killed in the state. I think there are pics of it on the Jersey's Big Bucks face book page.


----------



## gritsnfishin1 (Jun 29, 2012)

DV1 said:


> This one is from NJ years ago, reportedly grossed 188 and netted 180.
> 
> 
> 
> There was another killed this year, basic 4x4 frame with a few kickers that grossed in the 170's and weighed 242+ dressed...heaviest deer ever killed in the state. I think there are pics of it on the Jersey's Big Bucks face book page.


Looks like a muley ish. Kinda the eyes.


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

gritsnfishin1 said:


> Looks like a muley ish. Kinda the eyes.


There are better pics on that facebook page, and pics of a giant 6 point that was killed in the Princeton area of NJ in the 50's, reportedly, but people are saying mule deer as well. They are doing DNA tests to prove it's a Jersey whitetail. Apparently there are still plenty of witnesses around from when it was killed in NJ to make it seem like a valid story, and was really killed in NJ, not a mule deer. Would likely be the biggest 6 point by far, nothing else even close on the books.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Muleys do not have brows like that. In fact most whitetails dont either.


----------



## finelyshedded (May 14, 2010)

Split_G3 said:


> Yes sir I have his sheds from last year and his 3 year old left side as well. He was 7 this year and this year made 4 years of history with him. Here are some pics of his sheds from last year with a trail cam pic of him as well. It's hard to do the sheds justice with the pics. I have over 250 sheds I've found over the years and some big ones to boot but these are without a doubt the most impressive set in my collection and last year as the big 7 he was the most impressive whitetail I have ever personally seen on the hoof and that includes some bigger bucks inches wise. Just the 7 point frame scored 171 even, altogether with the couple extra points it was 178 which is unheard of for a 7 point mainframe. I passed him twice last year but not because I wanted too, I was forced too. Had him at 26 yards November 1st and 30 yards November 19th but each time I got to full draw he just never gave me the right angle that I needed and I just wasn't gonna risk it. It paid off tho, as I had him figured to a T this year and was fortunate enough to take him on my first sit of the season this year.
> 
> View attachment 5245849
> 
> ...


That's incredible!!!! Putting this in perspective, that's a 3x3 frame grossing in the 160's! How long was the g3 on his left side BTW?


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Big 6, supposedly in the 160's


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

That looks like someone put a 3x3 Mule on a WT cape....


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

SWIFFY said:


> That looks like someone put a 3x3 Mule on a WT cape....


Very possible


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Seems there are a few witness who were around when it was shot in NJ, and I don't think there are many mule deer in NJ. I read they are doing a DNA test to prove to B&C it's a whitetail because they refused to accept it.


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

^I would have liked to just watch that thing walk through the brush/understory!


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

bsstalker said:


> ^I would have liked to just watch that thing walk through the brush/understory!


Supposedly was shot in Princeton so he probably only had to navigate flower beds and patio furniture.


----------



## jinx1014 (Sep 1, 2009)

*170&quot;+ 8 pointers*









A pair of sheds found on public ground in Kentucky. He was seen twice this year... Id say he's easily over 170"..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

jinx1014 said:


> A pair of sheds found on public ground in Kentucky. He was seen twice this year... Id say he's easily over 170"..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice 12pt.


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah I thought this was an 8 point thread.


----------



## jinx1014 (Sep 1, 2009)

My bad I posted the wrong pics... Good catch...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

cgoehl125 said:


> Here's a buck that was killed on my farm back in 2004. It went 169 and change. He had a 29 inch beam and the other was broke off at 24.5. It was one of those situations where my uncle had asked if his buddy come over for gun season. We said ok not thinking much of it. Opening day the guy shoots this buck and puts it in his truck and drives home never to be seen again. I barely got a tape on it before he left. Some time later my uncle and him had a falling out and no longer speak. Lesson learned
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


Was this deer killed in Illinois ? It looks like a rifle in the top pic ? Illinois is shotguns only . Just curious , nice buck !


----------



## jinx1014 (Sep 1, 2009)

Try these...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Doebuster said:


> Was this deer killed in Illinois ? It looks like a rifle in the top pic ? Illinois is shotguns only . Just curious , nice buck !


Ah oh,..lucy! somebody got splainin to do...


----------



## Junglekat (Sep 7, 2006)

A picture off of my trail camera like this,would get me divorced.I would live out there


Liv4Rut said:


> This one should do it. Buddy chased him that year but never killed him. The following year slightly smaller and a 9pt. He doesn't know what happened to him after that.
> 
> View attachment 3238826


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

baglicker1 said:


> View attachment 3253122
> View attachment 3253122
> 
> 
> I really don't have a good side pic. I will have to take one. This pic shows his awesome mass


Holy smokes! So cool!!

This is an awesome thread! We call them 3x3's but regardless of what they are called, it's my favorite antler configuration...and this thread has lots of them!


----------



## SheaXPO (Aug 9, 2013)

Hunted this guy this past season, no luck. Can't wait to see him next season. He's the best 8 I've ever had on cam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judd7869 (Feb 18, 2009)

Great thread


----------



## Junglekat (Sep 7, 2006)

Great deer


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

SheaXPO said:


> Hunted this guy this past season, no luck. Can't wait to see him next season. He's the best 8 I've ever had on cam.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful buck


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93 (Sep 27, 2014)

*170&quot;+ 8 pointers*




















Not a giant yet, but when he matures, he will be a stud!!

That is him walking away in the background on the darker pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 19, 2004)

Liv4Rut said:


> This one should do it. Buddy chased him that year but never killed him. The following year slightly smaller and a 9pt. He doesn't know what happened to him after that.
> 
> View attachment 3238826


Deer that huge I automatically assume are photoshoped


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

This is my pride and joy 8...coastal blacktail, he grossed 132 7/8...biggest 3x3 Blackie I have seen, and feel very lucky to call him mine


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

tbarile said:


> View attachment 3422586
> 
> 
> Here is a better pic and it sure looks like him. I had my hands on that rack back in 2002 at a local hunting expo in Northern Indiana. Lucky buck was there just getting started.



I had my hands on this rack when it was still attached to the deer!

I used to live in Toledo, OH and worked at Cabelas in Dundee, MI. I was working the night he brought it to the store. I remember a coworker getting the call, as he stood right next to me, from a guy claiming to have a 180" 8pt. We all kinda laughed and told him to bring it on up to the store. So...he did! 

This thing was absolutely UNREAL. Looked fake it was so big. His son had a nice 150-ish 10pt in his truck as well, but it looked pathetic next to this thing. That was a night I won't soon forget. 

From what I understand this buck ties as the WR 8pt. It still stands from what I know.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

South Ga my buddy shot at .hit far back and never found him .he was killed by this guy a few days later with a gun.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

zmax hunter said:


> ah oh,..lucy! Somebody got splainin to do...


x2!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

...


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

Lots of big 8s on this thread. Nice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lgreenslade3 (May 8, 2015)

This was my big 8 this year. He ended up grossing 172 3/4". Pictures don't do him justice.


----------



## Teemster (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Junglekat (Sep 7, 2006)

Good god what is the story on this monster


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

I love big 8's!


----------



## Headhunter43 (Jan 21, 2011)

This is the biggest 8 I have ever laid my eyes on out in the woods. had him on the cam all last year and finally made it happen during gun season this year.


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

Here's the largest 8 pt I've ever seen. I saw him once in person when he was bedded with a doe during November after bumping them up while headed back to my truck. Then got these pix Jan 14 the same season. Looked for his sheds for 3 months and never found them. I never heard of him being killed. I guess he could still be alive. And, this was on public land in Ohio.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

6x5BC said:


> Here's the largest 8 pt I've ever seen. I saw him once in person when he was bedded with a doe during November after bumping them up while headed back to my truck. Then got these pix Jan 14 the same season. Looked for his sheds for 3 months and never found them. I never heard of him being killed. I guess he could still be alive. And, this was on public land in Ohio.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Two more pix of the big 8. He had a long sticker coming off one of his bases too.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

6x5BC said:


> Two more pix of the big 8. He had a long sticker coming off one of his bases too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep in mind, this was an old buck with a huge body. These images were late season when he had lost lots of weight. He looked like a pony in November. I mention this to emphasize proportion of rack to body size. Pix don't do him justice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech8401 (Oct 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC Bone Head JW (Aug 26, 2016)

Wowzers


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

roosiebull said:


> View attachment 5368561
> 
> 
> This is my pride and joy 8...coastal blacktail, he grossed 132 7/8...biggest 3x3 Blackie I have seen, and feel very lucky to call him mine


Is that a booner? I know it's a giant.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

0nepin said:


> South Ga my buddy shot at .hit far back and never found him .he was killed by this guy a few days later with a gun.


There is big deer around the area this deer was killed. I assure you there is more. There was a 10 killed around this same area that I would say goes high 150's low 160's.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

spencer12 said:


> Is that a booner? I know it's a giant.


no, well over P&Y, but not B&C....only seen a small handful of B&C bucks on the coast, but they are fun to hunt, and I did see a buck I think could make 150 this year after I filled my tag, will be hunting him next year, but around here, may never see him again, in person or on cam....just the nature of the beast. it takes a rare buck to get big, you will see lots of 5.5yr old bucks under 100" vs any B&C buck (140")


----------



## finelyshedded (May 14, 2010)

bowtech8401 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



WOW!!!! What a shame!


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Teemster said:


> View attachment 5372505
> View attachment 5372505


Nice looking 9 pt.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2017)

My 8pt from this season. Not 170, but my biggest 8pt for sure.


----------



## trank17 (Nov 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Bringing this one back to the top!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is a nice 8 from the Indiana deer and turkey show.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 19, 2004)

now those are some serious brows


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

If I shot him, I would have to saw off that small G4 to make him an 8  probably only a 120-125 though by AT standards :mg:


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

Liv4Rut said:


> If I shot him, I would have to saw off that small G4 to make him an 8  probably only a 120-125 though by AT standards :mg:
> View attachment 6900897


Or a 225”! I’d say meet in the middle:wink:


----------



## kyduck (May 30, 2011)

Nah, I think he'll hit low 130's :wink:



Liv4Rut said:


> If I shot him, I would have to saw off that small G4 to make him an 8  probably only a 120-125 though by AT standards :mg:
> View attachment 6900897


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Can't believe I never saw this, thread, awesome deer. Jealous


----------



## olemossyhorns (Oct 5, 2010)

159


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

might just be the picture but That don't look 159"


----------



## boneheadjaz (Feb 22, 2010)

He will probably be in the 150 range when he's done.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a video taken with my phone of 1 nov 8th 2017 and seen him the following spring until the river flooded. Have a couple velvet pics of him in May and June, then he disappeared. I’ve since moved from the area but wouldn’t surprise me if he don’t show back up


----------



## BigRick (Aug 3, 2009)

Holy smokes at these pics


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Mine is almost 25" away from 170"... But he grossed 148 and netted 145. I still like him.


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

My wife got this one last year, scored 166 and change. 8 years old. She had the go-ahead on him the year before as an upper 140s 7 year old, didn't think he'd get any bigger at that point but he did. He'd always had the basic 8 pts until the crab claw last year. Maybe we should've let him go to 9... :wink:


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

By the way, that buck behind him in the first pic is still alive and he's 10 years old now.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Coldone said:


> By the way, that buck behind him in the first pic is still alive and he's 10 years old now.


That's awesome. What does he look like now?


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

This year and a few years ago.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Coldone said:


> This year and a few years ago.


Still very healthy looking, and huge bases! Probably about 6"-7". That's cool.


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

Not gonna hijack the thread so I'll stop, but here's another 8 with potential.


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

This one was 171 net from Kentucky. That’s my buddy with him with a Booner non typical.


----------



## vincent burrell (Dec 7, 2012)

#Rompola


WildmanWilson said:


> This one was 171 net from Kentucky. That’s my buddy with him with a Booner non typical.
> View attachment 6907669


----------



## Pipecrew (Dec 29, 2005)

My buddy killed this HUGE 9 point back in 1985. He was hunting in a group in the Southern Adirondacks in New York. It netted 171 1/8 and was the biggest buck killed in New York in 1985. I’ve seen pictures of a ton of New York bucks since 1985 but none of them come close to this monster. 
Anyone else kill a BOONER for their first buck? Lol


----------



## Bktech (Jul 17, 2013)

some big 8's


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Speaking of big 8's, anyone catch Last nights Heartland Bowhunter? Skyler took a monster 8pt, that Grossed close to 180 but netted 169". monster. Here's some pics posted last fall of it....













images courtesy of Heartland Bowhunter's Facebook Page


----------



## Doinfire08 (Aug 24, 2019)

Huge bucks in this thread for sure!


----------



## DeadOn33 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Sundays in PA*

Any other day I am in my stand...


----------

